# leaving EU Health



## CHICISLES (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder what the implications of Britain leaving the EU would be in respect of health services. Would one still be entitled to use the Spanish health service


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

NoOne Knows , but I imagine there would still be a reciprocal agreement?
If not UK had better prepare for a mass exodus from Spain
It will become a country for the rich and old( if it isn't already)


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

CHICISLES said:


> I wonder what the implications of Britain leaving the EU would be in respect of health services. Would one still be entitled to use the Spanish health service


It would only affect pensioners, etc.

Generally, people (Spanish or British) aren't entitled to free Spansih state healthcare unless they contribute to the system by paying Spanish social security- so nothing would change in that respect.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We will have to pay monthly into the Spanish health care system, no problem, cheaper than private healthcare.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

brocher said:


> It would only affect pensioners, etc.
> 
> Generally, people (Spanish or British) aren't entitled to free Spansih state healthcare unless they contribute to the system by paying Spanish social security- so nothing would change in that respect.


This is true; there are just a few (I suspect) who are 'sin recursos".


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Why would the UK not carry on paying for the pensioners as they do ?, after all those in power/charge are all very Honorable are they not ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

VFR said:


> Why would the UK not carry on paying for the pensioners as they do ?, after all those in power/charge are all very Honorable are they not ?


Because in the eyes of the Govt., we are EX Pats, unrepresented and third class citizens and ex pat bashing is highly popular with the shivering masses that remain in the U.K.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We will have to pay monthly into the Spanish health care system, no problem, cheaper than private healthcare.


not if we've been registered as resident since before April 24 2012......


assuming they let us stay


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> not if we've been registered as resident since before April 24 2012......
> 
> 
> assuming they let us stay



How does that affect us?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> How does that affect us?


everyone who was a legally registered resident before April 24 2012 is entitled to free healthcare

so even if the UK stopped paying - it wouldn't affect you 

you might have to do a bit of paper shuffling - but you'd get free healthcare


under current rules, anyway


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Regardless it ain't gonna happen (IMO)
They will simply rig the vote to get the result they want & that is to stay in.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok what about us new pensioners? Also with a disability as well should we all not bother to try and retire to Spain and unable to get PHI? What we do? Are we stuck in the UK to shiver forever? 
Even though the heat makes my husband health so much better and makes him have some sort of life again. Think it could be against human rights not to give us health care? But they may not care? Xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tammydog said:


> Ok what about us new pensioners? Also with a disability as well should we all not bother to try and retire to Spain and unable to get PHI? What we do? Are we stuck in the UK to shiver forever?
> Even though the heat makes my husband health so much better and makes him have some sort of life again. Think it could be against human rights not to give us health care? But they may not care? Xxx



They would never refuse to give you healthcare. But like most other countries, they may make you pay for it.

If the UK did leave the EU, I think the EU would fall apart, once one country left, a few more might think about it. I dont think there is any point in worrying about this happening yet and there is no way of predicting how or what might happen

Jo xxx


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

So may be should just retire to Spain as would so help my husband to prolong and enjoy life...I hope? Want the life style ..do need health care can't afford a fortune for health care. Hubby has numerous on going probs. I have quite a few. Although under control at present would like to foot the bill? As not enough money unless billionaires?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tammydog said:


> So may be should just retire to Spain as would so help my husband to prolong and enjoy life...I hope? Want the life style ..do need health care can't afford a fortune for health care. Hubby has numerous on going probs. I have quite a few. Although under control at present would like to foot the bill? As not enough money unless billionaires?


I suspect that even if it happen - it wont for a few years and they havent even organised the referendum yet. So dont worry about it for now, but always have an exit strategy just in case you need to return

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Tammydog said:


> Ok what about us new pensioners? Also with a disability as well should we all not bother to try and retire to Spain and unable to get PHI? What we do? Are we stuck in the UK to shiver forever?
> Even though the heat makes my husband health so much better and makes him have some sort of life again. Think it could be against human rights not to give us health care? But they may not care? Xxx


Of course it's not against your human rights. Even within the EU nobody automatically qualifies for free healthcare. Every country has different qualification criteria.

The UK, has some of the easiest criteria - i.e you must be resident in the UK. This is part of the reason why so many immigrants ant to be in the UK.

Spain and many other countries- you qualify through paying social security contributions. That applies whether you are Spanish or an immigrant.

USA, etc- primarily private healthcare.

......and anyway, you'll have noticed that this Government are hoping to get us out of the EU Human Rights ......!!

As Jojo says there is little point speculating about this at the moment. Rules can and do change all the time.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok but I can only keep some cash to rent if we have to come back to UK. And hope it,s enough to cover our rent for life? But life is short . So let's just say so be it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rent here and rent there to offset it. You'll be fine. dont change your plans for something that may or may not happen in the distant future 


Jo xxx


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> rent here and rent there to offset it. You'll be fine. dont change your plans for something that may or may not happen in the distant future
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi - not so distant, Jo; David Cameron has been talking up the possibility of the Referendum date being brought forward from the promised 2017 to 2016! 

I've been keeping an eye on the 'Greece' section of this forum, expecting to find a well- subscribed thread on the looming potential for a Greek 'Grexit' from the EU. To my amazement, I've found nothing on the subject - yet there are new members, requesting info. re. their plans for relocation to that country, apparently unconcerned ( or, oblivious...?) to possible ramifications...!

Personally, I'd much rather be forewarned and forearmed - anyone posting on our Spanish thread, with the assumption that anything would remain the same for us, as British migrants, following a UK 'Brexit' , is ignoring the fact that the EU is a 'bloc', with all that that term implies! I read that there are, approx. 200,000 British pensioners resident in the South of Spain - I cannot think of any reason why Spain might choose to provide free healthcare to any of them, if we chose to leave the EU! 

Neither would the British Govt. feel obliged to reimburse the Spanish authorities for such healthcare! I'm not at all sure that the £60 per month option would be made available to us, either. 

I've been spending time, whilst in the UK, with my very elderly mother and her similarly- aged friends. The cost of their healthcare, to the NHS, must surely be enormous - virtually all have one or more eyesight diseases. Most, again, have mobility issues - bionic knees, hips, walking frames and wheelchairs featuring large...!

So,,why, on earth, would Spain choose to fund any of the necessary healthcare, if our nation were to give up, voluntarily, our EU membership? The resultant costs would be astronomical...consider the immediate and long- term financial implications for Spanish citizens, should future non - EU British pensioners be diagnosed with any of the really serious diseases...Cancer; Heart problems; Diabetes; Parkinson's etc...

I'm obviously much more pessimistic than most, here, on our future as UK migrants, in the case of a 'Brexit!' However, I am faintly optimistic that voters would opt to stay in the EU - fingers very tightly crossed...!

Saludos, GC.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - not so distant, Jo; David Cameron has been talking up the possibility of the Referendum date being brought forward from the promised 2017 to 2016!
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the 'Greece' section of this forum, expecting to find a well- subscribed thread on the looming potential for a Greek 'Grexit' from the EU. To my amazement, I've found nothing on the subject - yet there are new members, requesting info. re. their plans for relocation to that country, apparently unconcerned ( or, oblivious...?) to possible ramifications...!
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying, but even if they brought the referendum forward, it's got to be the "right" vote, then they'll have to sort it all and that may take a while, the wheels and cogs of politics dont move very fast.... A few years at least

But even then, rent here and rent there??? Then it's easier to move back if necessary?? 

Can you imagine the chaos and financial disruption if all British elderly expats suddenly put their properties on the market and leave? So it will need planning... 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

All of us who have been out of the UK for up to 15 years must make sure we register for a UK vote and vote 'NO' in the referendum.

We were registered to vote for the first couple of elections we were here but let it lapse. We have now re-registered so that we have a vote in the referendum.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

As an aside

If you are autonomo and contribute.... when you retire are you entitled to health care here or does the reciprocal agreement kick in


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

CHICISLES said:


> I wonder what the implications of Britain leaving the EU would be in respect of health services. Would one still be entitled to use the Spanish health service


You won't need to worry as You'll be in the UK as we'll all be deported.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The British lived, worked, retired to Spain decades before Spain joined the EU. There were still plenty of Brit bars.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A list here of countries NOT in the EU who have health care agreements with the UK.

Non-EEA country-by-country guide - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I really see no need to worry about this, its something that may or may not happen. After all when you move abroad you need to accept the status quo may no remain the same. After all how many people in Spain predicted the £=€ would drop to the low point it did. Who foresaw that you would have to have private medical care. You can only prepare for what you know, you cannot prepare for what you don't. As for taking out private health cover when pension age kicks in. I would be very surprised if any companies offer a cover plan that the average pensioner can afford......... 

What will be will be...............enjoy life, you may not reach the age in question to worry about it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Those Brits that live in Spanish territories, the vast majority of pensioners have money, spending power, if they leave the money spent goes elsewhere, with a very negative effect on the Spanish economy.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> A list here of countries NOT in the EU who have health care agreements with the UK.
> 
> Non-EEA country-by-country guide - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


However if you read this



> If you're visiting any of these countries and need urgent or immediate medical treatment, it will be provided at a reduced cost or, in some cases, free. The agreements do not cover the cost of returning you to the UK (repatriation) or routine monitoring of pre-existing conditions. The range of medical services in these countries may be more restricted than under the NHS. Therefore, ensure you have a valid private travel insurance policy when travelling to any country.
> You’ll be treated as if you were a resident of the country in question. Generally, these agreements cover UK nationals living in the UK. If you're not a UK national, you may still be covered for some reduced cost or free treatment if you normally live in the UK.
> If you're planning to live or work in one of the reciprocal agreement countries, the information in the links below may not apply.


Its for emergency treatment not actually living there


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

VFR said:


> Regardless it ain't gonna happen (IMO)
> They will simply rig the vote to get the result they want & that is to stay in.


I don't know how you think 'they' can 'rig the vote'.

But yes, the Government will get the vote it wants (Yes) because business will be on side and people tend to stick with the status quo from fear of the unknown.

And if by some mischance the vote is against, the referendum will be held again until the 'correct' vote is obtained.
Whatever one may think of Cameron and Co, they are not going to stuff ballot boxes with 'Yes' votes...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> . As for taking out private health cover when pension age kicks in. I would be very surprised if any companies offer a cover plan that the average pensioner can afford.........
> 
> What will be will be...............enjoy life, you may not reach the age in question to worry about it!!!!!!!!!!!


Agree very much with your last sentence.
But whilst Spain is not a retirement destination for the seriously rich, most British retired people who live here will have incomes from various sources sufficient to fund quality health care. 
Quite a few do so already.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - not so distant, Jo; David Cameron has been talking up the possibility of the Referendum date being brought forward from the promised 2017 to 2016!
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the 'Greece' section of this forum, expecting to find a well- subscribed thread on the looming potential for a Greek 'Grexit' from the Saludos, GC.


Major mistake....Greece may possibly be ejected from the Eurozone.
It will remain within the EU.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cambio said:


> Who foresaw that you would have to have private medical care. You can only prepare for what you know, you cannot prepare for what you don't. As for taking out private health cover when pension age kicks in. I would be very surprised if any companies offer a cover plan that the average pensioner can afford.........


We decided to keep our private health insurance on after my husband became a pensioner late last year, as fortunately we're with a company that provides continued cover after the age of 65 and doesn't increase the premiums. So on an individual level the prospect of a Brexit doesn't worry me.

However, like several others I tend to think the result of an eventual referendum will be a vote to stay in (just like the Scottish independence referendum) and even if I am wrong on that score, as someone else said there are plenty of non-EU countries which the UK has reciprocal healthcare agreements with. It may be in the UK's interests not to have a potentially large number of extra pensioners returning to the UK to live given the pressures the NHS is already under, and on the other hand Spain may not particularly want to lose a large number of residents for which it receives payment from the UK for healthcare.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

:amen:


Lynn R said:


> We decided to keep our private health insurance on after my husband became a pensioner late last year, as fortunately we're with a company that provides continued cover after the age of 65 and doesn't increase the premiums. So on an individual level the prospect of a Brexit doesn't worry me.
> 
> However, like several others I tend to think the result of an eventual referendum will be a vote to stay in (just like the Scottish independence referendum) and even if I am wrong on that score, as someone else said there are plenty of non-EU countries which the UK has reciprocal healthcare agreements with. It may be in the UK's interests not to have a potentially large number of extra pensioners returning to the UK to live given the pressures the NHS is already under, and on the other hand Spain may not particularly want to lose a large number of residents for which it receives payment from the UK for healthcare.


good post.... and a point of view I like


----------

